# Particular Baptist Pastor Seeking Church In Need of Pastor



## thistle93 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi! I am a particular baptist pastor with an SBC background who embraces the doctrines of grace but not dispensationalism. I have a MDiv from Golden Gate Baptist Seminary and working towards a THM from Southern Seminary. I have 5+ years pastoral experience. I am willing to go outside SBC and even baptist denomination as long as church does not require me to baptize infants. If you are part of a church in need of a pastor or know one that does, please contact me at [email protected] and I can provide resume and/or answer any questions. 
For His Glory- Matthew Wilson


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 2, 2014)

I sent you an email.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 3, 2014)

I need a church like this! Want to move into my house and minister to me? Just kidding, my area is a bit sparse but I think I found a lead. I'll be praying for you for direction. You're kinda where I'd like to be when it comes to ministering, I just wrote Albert Molher an email on that lol. Well God be with you brother!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 17, 2014)

Matthew, as a student at SBTS, you may set up a (free!) profile through their ministry search service. The churches that list openings there are primarily SBC, but there is the occasional non-denom or independent RB/ARBCA pulpit made available there, as well. Check it out.


----------



## GCJ (Jan 24, 2014)

Matthew, I have replied to your e-mail address.
Thanks!


----------

